# Is Freemasonry Behind Flat Earth Theory?



## My Freemasonry (Apr 1, 2018)

This article is one in a series exploring some of the _‘iconic’_ notions of Masonic conspiracy theories.

As a Mason, there’s nothing better than a plausible conspiracy theory. However, one that makes even less sense now than it did a few centuries ago. This conspiracy says that the Earth is flat as a pancake and, for the really dark and mysterious, that it’s been one of the many attempts made by Freemasons to stifle intellectual progress and ignore scientific proof that says otherwise. So, with this in mind, let’s explore the conspiracy that says the Freemasons are behind Flat Earth Theory.

*The Flying Pancake*


Freemasons cooked this one up some time ago. The argument is that, since the Earth is flat, the place we call home is in fact the shape of an average pancake. If you were to fling that pancake across a room, you would be closely replicating the orbit of the Flat Earth which would account for tidal action and all kinds of weird tilting activity on the planet.

A flying flat earth pancake would certainly help to explain why rain and snow sometimes comes down sideways as opposed to straight down.


via GIPHY

*The Ice Edge*


Thanks to the wonderful minds of the wizards of Freemasonry (or is that magicians?), they claim that there is a reason why all of the water in the oceans don’t suddenly fall off the edge of the Flat Earth pancake. That’s because the edge of that pancake is encrusted with ice. The ice is so thick. In fact, that nothing can pass through it and slip off the edges. In other words, the Earth is more or less similar to a raised crust pizza. Just like the thick crust of a pizza keeps your toppings from slopping elsewhere, the crusty ice edge contains all the things on the planet.

*The Solar System*


By the way, wouldn’t you think that if the Flat Earth Pancake/Rising Crust Pizza was spinning through the air that it would eventually smack into another flat planet going the other direction? Well, the Freemasons have thought of an answer for that. Simply, there is no solar system.

We are the only pancake/pizza planet floating, or spinning, through the universe. In fact, we really aren’t spinning, rather we are, more or less, hovering around a section of space that is just big enough for our flat planet to exist in.






Did Hieronymus Bosch know know something about the Flat Earth when he painted The Garden of Earthly Delights tryptic exterior?

*Hollywood Science Fiction Is Fake*


Spoiler Alert! Movies produced in Hollywood that hint at anything related to life outside of the tiny atmosphere our flat pancake/rising crust Earth is hovering inside is straight up bunk. We know this because Freemasons created the sci-fi genre to entertain the masses and to make us all feel insignificant in a ginormous universe that does not exist outside of the imagination of Hollywood. The same goes for the small screen, too. Star Trek is a fine example. Why was it that each ‘foreign’ land that the Enterprise explored had gravity, people who resembled humans — most of whom could speak and understand English and oddly enough looked like an Earth landscape? Simple. Because none of it is real.

*NASA is in On It*


It really doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see through this one (pun intended). All the work put into creating the fake solar system and the equally fake landings on the Moon and other space exploration is part of the façade.

If the Earth is like a pancake, why do we see pictures and video of other planets that don’t look like our flat one? That’s because the top astronauts and scientific officials at NASA are all deeply involved in Freemasonry. Their goal is to keep us thinking that there is more out there and, by giving us round looking objects to gaze at with wonder, we grow to appreciate our flat pancake we call home just a bit more. Don’t even get me started on the fake Space Shuttle.


via GIPHY

*Flat Earth Has a Meaning*


The word ‘flat’ has a secret meaning to Freemasons.

It’s sort of a secret code word, you know, part of the ever-growing list of secrets that include special handshakes, phrases, riddles, symbols and games used to identify one Freemason from another. F.L.A.T. stands for “Freemasons Live Above the Rest of You.” Admittedly, Freemasons are supposed to be brilliant but Mensa intelligence may not be part of that package. Otherwise the statement would really read F.L.A.T.R.O.Y.


via GIPHY

*Freemasons Have Infiltrated the School System*


One place where Freemasonry has gained its best foothold is in the education system. With a particular focus on Earth Sciences, have you ever wondered why maps of the world are flat? That’s not because it makes them easier to draw on. It’s because Masonic teachers in your educational past were slowly planting the seeds of doubt into your young and impressionable minds. Sure, there were globes present in the classroom, but that was just to satisfy the non-believers. Take a look at any published atlas, road map or tourist street map — They’re all flat.


via GIPHY

Sure, if you can ever figure out how to fold them back up you may sense why flat maps work so well in keeping the theory alive.

*The Flat Earth – Theory or Reality?*


Well, there you have it. The flying pancake/rising crust pizza of a planet of ours could very well be flat. We’re just not all that interested in racing off to the ice edge to find out for sure. So, we’ll just accept the things we have learned and dream about the possibility that Freemasonry has screwed it up from the start in an attempt to dumb us down and take over the world. The entire flat world. We can’t really explain sideways snow or rain nor can we say for sure whether there are other planets as flat or round as we’ve seen pictures because we really only have pictures and video to go by. CGI may have been invented by Freemasons in order to solidify the Flat Earth Theory. We’d like to think of our planet as a round marble spinning around other, brighter space marbles but the pizza analogy keeps grabbing our attention. Especially the rising crust part. Maybe Freemasons cooked that up idea to distract us with a tasty food example to keep us off their trail.

*Are Freemasons behind The Flat Earth Theory?*


To say there is a Flat Earth Theory to begin with is an absurd enough notion. To suggest the Freemasons are behind the Flat Earth takes things down that conspiratorial rabbit hole of suspended belief in reality. The earth isn’t flat. Freemasonry isn’t hiding that it is. Freemasons celebrate the round globe atop one of its pillars when entering the masonic lodge (something the ancient world did, too) and utilize the compass (or dividers) as one of its key symbols. If you think the earth is flat, you probably need to get off the internet and spend some time in a text book.


via GIPHY






 







Continue reading...


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 1, 2018)

Explains the pancake breakfasts....I knew there was some sort of esoteric allegory behind that.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 1, 2018)

I wish us Freemasons were that powerful - I pray for your healing


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 1, 2018)

Oops sorry did not realize this was a spoof!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 2, 2018)

It is flat. I fall off a couple times every day.


----------



## coachn (Apr 2, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Oops sorry did not realize this was a spoof!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


The posting date is a flat give-away...


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 2, 2018)

Busted ! I have no sense of humor


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Explains the pancake breakfasts....I knew there was some sort of esoteric allegory behind that.


Lol!!!


coachn said:


> The posting date is a flat give-away...


Ohhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## jermy Bell (Apr 7, 2018)

If we have our hands in so much, then why aren't we getting some kind of compensation?  Lol !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 7, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> If we have our hands in so much, then why aren't we getting some kind of compensation? Lol !


We are!!!!! BUT.....only the "high ranking Masons" know about it!!!


----------



## okielabrat (Aug 7, 2018)

If the Earth really was flat, cats would have knocked everything off the edge a long time ago.


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 7, 2018)

I like to think we're behind everything.  Then when someone asks,and I tell them I'm a mason, I neither confirm or deny anything   either way. Stay mysterious my friends.


----------



## coachn (Aug 7, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> I...we're behind everything.  ...


That explains SOOOO much.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 8, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> Stay mysterious my friends.


Lol....good one!


----------

